# RADIUS Authentication for Windows Server 2012 RDP Sessions



## Alex_Gayer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a newer network admin at a small firm. I've been asked by the upper level engineers to see if it was possible to use RADIUS to centrally manage domain logins. Currently, the system we're using has a RADIUS server (Linux with PAM) but we use LDAP for regular domain authentication, and the servers are Win 2003. They were wondering if it were at all possible to configure our new VM servers with Win 2012 to authenticate against the RADIUS server for the purpose of RDP logins. They said it might not be possible, they're not sure, but I thought I would ask you all. I'm not even positive I've provided enough information for you to suggest a solution. I know little about RADIUS currently, hope to learn more. Thanks!

Alex


----------

